# Pet Insurance, what deductible did you pick?



## SnowyOwl (Jul 21, 2015)

So, I have been looking at pet insurance and I of course get the quote and they recommend the second lowest deductible but I've also been told when it comes to stuff like deductibles that choosing a higher one is a better option.
My question is, which one did you all go for? Belle is about ten months now and indoors-only. The site I looked at, Trupanion (advertised by my vet), didn't even ask about whether I had gotten all her shots or spayed her so I guess that stuff doesn't count into their quote. I figured stuff like that came into account but maybe not.


----------



## LakotaWolf (Aug 10, 2012)

I have Pets Best insurance for my 17-year-old girl.

I have a $200 annual deductible at a 90% reimbursement tier. I pay $1,126 per year for this policy.

That seemed like a lot, and I almost never used the service for the first few years (I got it in 2012). Then, last year in December, my cat had to go in for an obstruction and the insurance was suddenly totally relevant XD

So personally, I'm glad I went for the higher deductible/reimbursement plan. It's one of those things that you hope you never have to use, so it may seem like a useless expense... but then something happens and you don't have to choose NOT to get a procedure or surgery done because it's too expensive.


----------



## Stephie51182 (Feb 16, 2016)

Kayla has insurance. I use 24hr pet watch. 

My deductible is 100.00. 80% coverage. I pay 21.00 a month.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Hi SnowyOwl,
A comparison chart for you!
Sharon

http://petinsurance.lovepets.com/?wfcid=7418f2a7-969f-0c82-b1e5-bd35cc0d3695


----------

